

Most hackable new cars: Bluetooth on same network as steering, brakes, engine - officialjunk
http://money.cnn.com/2014/08/01/technology/security/most-hackable-cars/index.html

======
qwerta
Wow. It is 2014, one would say security practices would improve a bit.

